# 71 M.P.G. Driving



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Some news reporters just did a test with two Toyota Prius vehicles. One, normal driving the other with special driving techniqe called "HYPERMILER" driving. They sealed the tank on the Hypermile vehicle. Trip from Chicago to New York on 8 gallons of fuel. Regular driving completed nearly side by side at 13 gallons. Both arrived at same time. Regular driving had to stop and fuel up once. 

Source Comcast home page news (The Fan) Date June 4th


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is the U R L to get to the story, I HOPE....

http://www.comcast.net/data/fan/htm...eadline&config=/config/common/fan/default.xml


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I currently drive a completely standard Skoda Octavia 1.9TDi Estate. I regularly get over 62mpg on my work commute. Last weekend I managed 71.2mpg on my 21 mile trip into work and 76.3mpg on my way home. Nice to see I am still beating the Prius.


----------



## judebert (Apr 16, 2008)

I started hypermiling in my '90 Honda Civic Hatchback. Went from 36MPG to 54MPG over the course of two weeks of learning.

Poor thing has over 200K miles on it, and it's starting to fall apart, but it squeezes the last drop out of every tank!


----------



## Rolls Kinardly (May 30, 2008)

Woodsmith said:


> I currently drive a completely standard Skoda Octavia 1.9TDi Estate. I regularly get over 62mpg on my work commute. Last weekend I managed 71.2mpg on my 21 mile trip into work and 76.3mpg on my way home. Nice to see I am still beating the Prius.


I imagine you're reporting Imperial gallons, while the original poster is speaking of smaller US gallons. 71 mpg US would be 85.267 mpg Imperial.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Rolls Kinardly said:


> I imagine you're reporting Imperial gallons, while the original poster is speaking of smaller US gallons. 71 mpg US would be 85.267 mpg Imperial.


I guess I am. Now 85.267mpg would be a good target. I'll have to see if I can do it. 

I'm still not doing badly for a heavy, diesel estate car, 63.55mpg(US).

I wonder why there is so much difference in the size of the gallon?


----------



## Rolls Kinardly (May 30, 2008)

When we won our independence, we decided we should do everything just a little differently, just because we can.  

At least we're not doing that _litres per 100 kilometers_, crap. 

I often see 80 mpg (US) at 60 mph in my Insight when the weather is nice, employing _mild hypermiling_ techniques.

30% better fuel economy can be had in any vehicle just by driving more intelligently. Why doesn't it catch on?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Rolls Kinardly said:


> 30% better fuel economy can be had in any vehicle just by driving more intelligently. Why doesn't it catch on?


I've often wondered this, especially with the fuel price protests that are happening here. Drivers complain that it costs too much to drive and yet will still scream away at the lights (who are they racing?) and drive at 90mph on the motorways.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Rolls Kinardly said:


> I imagine you're reporting Imperial gallons, while the original poster is speaking of smaller US gallons. 71 mpg US would be 85.267 mpg Imperial.


Still trying.
Managed 84.5mpg (imperial) on the way home tonight so nearly there.
No coasting, no switching off at red lights, no electric motor (yet), 18 miles urban roads and 16 miles on the motorway.
I'm determined to break 85.3mpg on my commute one of these days.


----------

